# Funktion und Variablen



## Links234 (25. Apr 2005)

Hallo: 
ich hab eine funktion: 

function bPrompt(Area){ 
meinWert = prompt("Geben Sie Ihren Text ein:",""); 
document.threadpost.Area.value += "*" + meinWert + "*"; 
} 

dabei soll "Area" ein variables textfeld sein...also je nach wert kommt das in ein anderes textfeld 

nur scheint das bei "document.threadpost.Area.value" 
nicht zu funktionieren...er nimmt "Area" scheinbar nicht als variable sondern als textfeldnamen...wie mach ich es also das ich da eine variable einbaue? 

sowas in der art?! 

document.threadpost. var Area .value 

aber das klappt nich


----------



## thE_29 (25. Apr 2005)

Mir scheint das ist JavaScript und nicht JAVA!!!!


----------



## Links234 (25. Apr 2005)

Ja...geht das hier nich?


----------



## thE_29 (25. Apr 2005)

Sei bloß froh das heute Montag ist!

Lies dir mal die FAQs durch, dann denk nochmal nach warum das hier sogar für "die Verirrten" heißt

dann das hier

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_(Programmiersprache)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript

Und alleine schon das logische denken eines normalen Menschen, müsste einem sagen wenn sowas steht

<scripting language="JavaScript">

das 2 verschiedene Wörter (javascript und java) net wirklich das gleiche sein können!!!


----------



## Spacerat (25. Apr 2005)

Hier stellt sich die Frage, was genau an die Funktion übergeben wird. Da Javascript nicht Typsicher ist, kann an die Funktion z.B. auch ein String übergeben werden. Schau dir mal die unterschiede der beiden untersten "INPUT"'s an.

```
<html>
<head>
<script language="javascript">
<!--
function bprompt(Area)
{
	meinWert = prompt("Texteingabe:");
	Area.value += meinWert;
}
//-->
</script>
</head>

<body>
<input type="textarea" value="" onclick="bprompt(this);">
<input type="textarea" value="" onclick="bprompt(this);">
<input type="textarea" value="" onclick="bprompt(this.value);">
</body>
</html>
```

Während die ersten beiden "INPUT"'s sich selbst (also Textfelder) als Parameter übergeben, übergibt der letzte nur seinen Inhalt (also einen String). Innerhalb der Funktion soll im übrigen auf die übergebene Variable zugegriffen werden. Du greifst in deinem Beispiel allerdings auf ein (absolutes) HTML-Element des Dokuments zu.

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter.

cu Spacerat


----------

